# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  بايجاز

## ابوالعلاء ابومازن

*بايجاز
ابوالعلاء محمد البشير
اين رئيس المريخ ياحكومة !
·       بعد ان بح صوت الشعب المريخي (المغلوب على امره) بسبب السياسة الغريبة التى يمارسها الاخ الفاتح مفوض الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية بولاية الخرطوم بخصوص ملف السيد ادم عبدالله سوداكال الرئيس المريخي الذي فاز بالتزكية قبل شهرين من الان .
·       بح صوت الشفوت وفشلت كل المحاولات المريخية التى قادها بعض كبار النادي على الرغم من انني اعتقد انها محاولات خجولة للغاية ولاتشبه النادي الكبير الذي اصبح (لعبة) يديرها المفوض الفاتح وامين الشباب والرياضة بالمؤتمر الوطني طارق حمزة قطب الهلال وعضو مجلس ادارته السابق .
·       جماهير المريخ التى فكرت في تنظيم مسيرة صامتة الى مكاتب السيد المفوض من اجل تسليمه مذكرة تخص الشعب المريخي فيما يتعلق بالطعون المقدمة ضد رئيسه سوداكال ولكن لم توفق تلك المسيرة بعد ان طالبها الامين العام طارق المعتصم بالصبر وحتي الان هي صابرة .
·       الان من حق اي مريخي ان يسأل قادة الدولة عن مصير رئيس النادي ولماذا تتعامل المفوضية ومن يقف خلفها بهذه الطريقة الغريبة والتهمشية لنادي كبير وقائد ومفجر الانجازات بعد فوزه بكأس الكؤوس الافريقية عام 89 والذي تزامن مع بدايات ثورة الانقاذ .
·       من حق جماهير المريخ ان تعرف من قادة الدولة مصير ناديها الذي يعمل مجلس ادارته بدون رئيس منذ اكثر من شهرين على الرغم من فوز سوداكال بالتزكية ومن حق اي مريخي ان يسأل وبالصوت العالي عن ماهي الجريمة التى بسببها يعاقب المريخ ورئيسه المنتخب بهذه الطريقة البعيدة كل البعد عن الديمقراطية التى يجب ان تسود الاندية الرياضية .
·       لن يبح صوتنا كمريخاب ولن تجف اقلامنا بتناول هذه القضية التى يعاني منها اي مريخي الان خاصة وان النادي مواجه بالعديد من الاستحقاقات بجانب التسجيلات التى اقترب وقتها وملف المدرب الاجنبي فمن سيدفع كل تلك الاموال غير الرئيس الذي يجد كل العداء من قبل المفوض ومن يقف خلفه زجماهير المريخ لن تصمت على ما يحدث وما سيحدث لناديها بسبب سياسة المفوضية الغريبة والاغرب ان يقول السيد المفوض بأن الملف قد خرج من يده .. ولا ندري الي اي مكان قد اتجه ملف رئيس نادينا يا حكومة .
الانتصار فقط اليوم !
·       اليوم يخوض الزعيم واحدة من اهم مبارياته في الدوري الممتاز امام مضيفه مريخ البحير في ثاني مباريات الاحمر بولاية جنوب دارفور بعد ان تعادل في المباراة الاولي امام الوادي نيالا بهدف لكل .
·       اليوم لابد للاعبي المريخ من تحقيق الفوز واستعادة الصدارة التى يجب ان لاتفارق الزعيم وهو الفريق الافضل والاحق بها من واقع فارق المستويات والنتائج ومستوي اللاعبين بينه والمدعوم .
·       مريخ البحير فاز في اخر مبارياته بهدف على الخرطوم الوطني وبالتأكيد هذا الفوز سيشكل دافعا قويا لدي لاعبي نيالا لذلك يجب ان يحرص الجهاز الفني بقيادة محمد موسي على وضع اللاعب المناسب في الخانة المناسبة وان يؤدي كل لاعب دوره على الوجه الاكمل حتي يحقق الفريق الفوز .
·       عودة بكري المدينة للمشاركة كأساسي بجانب المتألق محمد عبدالرحمن ستعطي خط المقدمة الكثير من الفعالية خاصة وان هناك تفاهما كبيرا بين العقرب والغربال بجانب طلعات التاج ومحمد ادم من الاطراف خاصة بيبو والذي اصبحت عكسياته تمثل نصف هدف للفريق .
·       الجدية مطلوبة واحترام الخصم ايضا مهمة حتي يكون لاعبي الفريق في المستوي المطلوب وان يجتهد الجميع من اجل تحقيق الانتصارات في مباراة اليوم وما تبقي من مباريات في الدوري الممتاز .
·       فقط نخشي على المريخ من التحكيم خاصة وان مافعله الحكم الهادي العربي في المباراة السابقة امام الوادي افقدت المريخ نقاطا غالية ونتمني ان يتقي الحكام الله فيما يفعلونه بالمريخ وان يعلموا ان ما يقدمونه من دعم للمدعوم سيخصم من رصيدهم كثيرا ان كان لأمثال هؤلاء الحكام رصيد اصلا .
نقاط مؤجزة !
·       عودة ريكاردو لتدريب المريخ مشكلة حقيقية لذلك نتمني ان يكون ذلك الخبر ليس صحيحا .
·       المريخ يحتاج لمدرب اجنبي بمواصفات محددة اهمها الطموح وان يكون شاب يبحث عن تحقيق الانجازات .
·       شخصيا لو خيروني لقلت ان مدربي شرق اوربا هم الافضل والانسب والاجدر .
·       الاهم من كل ذلك استمرار ابن المريخ والمدرب الشاطر محمد موسي ضمن الجهاز الفني القادم .
·       ماحققه المهندس من نجاحات مع الفريق يجعل حظوظه كبيرة في الاستمرار .
·       الغربال والعقرب اتوقع ان يشكل وجودهما قوة حقيقية لمقدمة الزعيم اليوم .
·       جماهير المريخ من حقها ان تسأل المسؤولين في الدولة عن مصير الطعون المقدمة ضد رئيس النادي .
·       انزعجت جدا وانا اقرا واتابع ما يحدث لجماهير المريخ بالحوش والحوش يعني اصالة المريخ بحق وحقيقة .
·       ما يحدث من عضو مجلس الادارة الشاب واحد رواد النادي شمس الدين الطيب بخصوص الحوش امر مؤسف حقا .
·       ومن واقع انني من انصار الحوش واحد المتواجدين فيه سنوات طويلة اقول بأن مايحدث لهم فيه ظلم للمريخ اولا ولهم ثانيا .
·       مريخاب الحوش يمثلون الطعم الحقيقي للمريخ اما ستات الشاي المفترئ عليهم فقد ظلمهم قرار الاخ شمس .
·       اعرف ان فاطمة تعالج ابنها الذي يعاني من الصمام من بيع الشاي في الحوش وكذلك اعلم بمعاناة ام جمعة وهي تربي في اطفالها .
·       شخصيا اتمني ان يراجع مجلس المريخ ممثلا في الاخ شمس هذه الهجمة غير المبررة على الحوش ومريخاب الحوش .
·       احر التعازي للأخ الاستاذ عبدالصمد محمد عثمان فى وفاة والدته التى نسأل الله يرحمها وان يغفر لها .







*

----------

